
Testing HN API - yamrzou
This is a test.
Please don&#x27;t upvote.
======
yamrzou
Results if anyone stumbles upon this:

* When adding an item, its id, its parent id (if it has one), and the story id show up in the /updates endpoint.

* When editing a comment, the comment id and the story id show up in the /updates endpoint.

* When deleting a comment, its id and the story id show up in the /updates endpoint, but not its parent id.

* When kids order changes, their parent id and the story id show up in the /updates endpoint, but not necessarily the kids ids.

------
yamrzou
Yet another test. Edited.

------
yamrzou
Is the story included in /updates if a comment is added?

~~~
yamrzou
Is the story included in /updates if a reply to a comment is added?

Edit: What if the comment is edited?

~~~
yamrzou
Testing with a nested reply.

Edited the nested reply.

~~~
yamrzou
When posting a reply, do all parents show in /updates?

~~~
yamrzou
Retrying, as an upvote may have caused the story to show in /updates

Edit with result (also useful for a test) : only direct parent id and story id
show in /updates when posting a reply. What about edits?

Result : In case of an edit, only the story id shows in /updates.

Testing deletes.

~~~
yamrzou
When deleting a comment, only the comment id and the story id are shown in the
updates, but not the direct parent.

~~~
yamrzou
Deleted comment ids are still visible in the kids attribute of an item.

~~~
yamrzou
Deeply nested reply.

